# whoops, removed wrong plug. Honda HS622 Snowblower.



## Jenman (Oct 5, 2015)

Picked up a used Honda HS622 snowblower and changed the oil in the engine and gearbox. I undid a bolt on the side of the casing thinking it was a drain plug. Found a spring and a ball bearing on the floor afterwards. I am thinking this is some sort of valve and that the ball bearing should go back in followed by the spring and then the bolt? While I found only one ball bearing on the floor, maybe there was more? Should I just put it back as I described and hope it works? Any feedback would be appreciated.
Jim


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jenman said:


> Picked up a used Honda HS622 snowblower and changed the oil in the engine and gearbox. I undid a bolt on the side of the casing thinking it was a drain plug. Found ahttp://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/http://www.partstree.com/parts/honda/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/ spring and a ball bearing on the floor afterwards. I am thinking this is some sort of valve and that the ball bearing should go back in followed by the spring and then the bolt? While I found only one ball bearing on the floor, maybe there was more? Should I just put it back as I described and hope it works? Any feedback would be appreciated.
> Jim


Best thing is to try and find service manual online? That or else fine a parts diagram from a company like partstree.com . there will be an exploded diagram of your machine. Maybe here. 
Honda snow blowers and Honda snow throwers | PartsTree.com


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

While what Micah offered is probably the best advice. The real issue is that you may run something without lubrication. 

The upside is that the replacement is merely 5W30. So what ever you have done can be overcome. 

Just follow what Micah has offered, to determine what you have done, to determine what you need to do.


----------



## Jenman (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Joe, I checked that link and see that there is only the one ball bearing held in by a spring. I now think that I have the right idea of how it goes back.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Jenman said:


> Thanks Joe, I checked that link and see that there is only the one ball bearing held in by a spring. I now think that I have the right idea of how it goes back.


Very welcome.


----------

